# controlar una bomba de agua



## barritas (Oct 4, 2006)

Quiero realizar un circuito que me permita controlar una bomba de agua de dos formas cuando se vacíe el contenedor de agua quiero que se active la bomba hasta que el otro contenedor se vacíe que se repita esta operación hasta que el primer contenedor se llene.

El primer contenedor es mas grande que el segundo básicamente el  primero es de 600litros y el segundo es como de 60 litros, el primero  esta en la parte superior de un edificio de  6metros y el segundo en la  parte inferior


----------



## neutron0607 (Oct 7, 2006)

no se entiende muy bien pero supongo que por errores de diseño del edificio el contenedor mas inferior es mas pequeño que el superior, ¿quieres que la bomba se apague cuando se vacía el contenedor pequeño, para que se encienda cuando se vuelva a llenar o que?


----------



## Nilfred (Oct 7, 2006)

Existen soluciones comerciales para eso:
Viene un flotante superior que se conecta en serie con el flotante inferior.
Los flotantes se regulan a gusto.
La salida funciona como interruptor de la bomba.

Hay otras pero esa es la que tengo en casa


----------



## tiopepe123 (Oct 7, 2006)

la mas barata y comercial es el del flotador por inclinación, es una simple boya donde en su interior hay un detector de inclinación (una bola metálica y un final de carrera), la boya esta atada con el cable eléctrico (imagínate un mouse con cable) y un contrapeso. Cuando se vacia la boya queda vertical (deja caer el mouse agarrándolo por la cola) y cuando esta lleno lleno como flota queda horizontal.

Hay otro modelo de también de boya pero es mas caro donde la bolla tira de un cable a través de una poleas donde el otro extremo va a un contrapeso (igualito a un ascensor)
En el cable hay unas piezas atornilladas ajustables que indican el min/max y que accionan una palanca donde hay un interruptor.

Finalmente el electrónico

Eso es un mundo, el mas sencillo que he visto esta basado en dos tiristores (se eligen de de elevada sensibilidad de puerta)unas pocas resistencias y condensadores, dos potenciometros para la sensibilidad, un transformador y un rele.

Básicamente es muy sencillo, el transformador da tensión alterna al electrodo común. La corriente fluye hasta los tiristores a través de sus respectivas sondas llegan a los potenciometros de sensibilidad a la puerta del tiristor. Supongo que uno de los tiristores va conectado al rele y el otro realiza el bloqueo.

También me parece recordar algun condensador electrolitico  para controlar el circuito en continua para los tiristores  y rele.

Yo tengo funcionando uno de una elektor del 97 y también es muy sencilla con poco las de 1 o 2 integrados tipo 4093.

Te lo digo de memoria pero era algo tan sencillo como dos puertas haciendo de oscilador para el común a trabes de un condensador (para evitar electrolisis de la sonda).
Las otras sondas iban a un biestable formado por dos puertas nand y el relé típico.


----------



## Guille DJ (Oct 7, 2006)

lo de vertical y horizontal es al contrario, por lo menos en las boyas que yo he conocido en las arquetas de achique. cuando sube el nivel de agua la boya se pone para arriba y deja caer la bola encima del F.C y cuando el nivel baja la boya se queda acostada y se despega la bola del F.C

un saludo


----------



## tiopepe123 (Oct 7, 2006)

Mira guille si quieres quedamos a la puesta del colegio y arreglamos este asunto.jijiji

La que yo tengo es una en forma de pindola y se quedaba horizontal  cuando el deposito estaba lleno, pero puede que fuera por el calibraje del peso deslizante.

Tambien tuve otra en forma de botella redonda pero esa ya no me acuerdo.


----------



## Guille DJ (Oct 10, 2006)

okok disculpen mi ironia pero vamos no se que es una pindola, ni a lo que te refererias, pero bueno de toda la vida se sabe que vertical es para arriba y horizontal es de costado, te voy a dejar mañana una presentacion que lo explica muy bien, para que lo comprendas.


----------



## tiopepe123 (Oct 10, 2006)

Mira guille yo tengo estudios avanzados de EPI y BLAS y graduado en BARRIO SESAMO, o sea que di eres de españa sabras que no todo el mundo pudo sacarse semejante titulacion.

Me parece que pindola es una catalanada, me parece que es mas corecto una pildora o gragea medica esas que son de dos piezas semicilindricas de plastico de colores .

En su interior hay la bola y el interruptor.


PD: todos los comentarios siempre son con todo el respeto y por tanto acepto las criticas, pero intento poner un poco de salsa. gracias


----------



## Nilfred (Oct 17, 2006)

Si, es mas o menos así: Un disco (pindola o pendorga, la forma me parece que no hace a la perfonmance) que flota vertical cuando esta lleno y flota horizontal cuando esta vacío.

Ahora:
En el tanque de *arriba* se *cierra* el interruptor cuando esta *vacío*, pero
En el tanque de *abajo* se *abre* el interruptor cuando esta *vacío*.

Osea que puede que los 2 tengan razón pero estan mirando en diferentes tanques.


----------



## Jorge101 (Jun 28, 2012)

Hola, necesito ayuda para un proyecto que debo realizar, debo tener dos recipientes, el primero debe estar lleno de agua, la idea es activar la bomba de agua con un interruptor y que empiece a llenar el segundo recipiente a partir del primero, cuando llegue a cierto nivel la bomba debe apagarse durante 10 segundos, pasados estos debe prenderse y seguir llenando hasta llegar a un nivel máximo, en el cual la bomba de agua se apaga definitivamente. Los niveles de agua debo controlarlos con cables, la idea es que el agua sirva como una resistencia, todo esto lo debo hacer solo con componentes electrónicos, he investigado y se que debo utilizar un lm324 y un 555 para  controlar el tiempo además de un relé para poder manejar la electroválvula con 5 voltios, pero tengo dudas sobre si al llegar el agua al primer nivel me estará mandando constantemente pulsos al 555, gracias por cualquier ayuda.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 28, 2012)

¿ Que tenés desarrollado hasta ahora para que te podamos ayudar  ?


----------



## Jorge101 (Jun 28, 2012)

Hola, este es el diseño que un amigo me recomendó, el 555 lo tengo en modo monoastable a 11 segundos, el LM324 esta igual que el otro, no lo dibuje completo para que se vea mas sencillo,


----------



## ugt (Feb 9, 2013)

HOLA A TODOS les quiero pedir ayuda a la gente del foro, que por lo demás siempre he tenido buenas respuestas. 
el tema es que compre un control para una bomba de agua y se quemo ó algo paso por que ya no hace el trabajo lo revise y tiene un rele quemado lo cambie por uno igual , pero persiste el problema tiene unos interruptores como si fueran switch de mercurio, parecen fusibles  pequeños pero no lo son no los avía visto antes,  les adjunto una foto para mas claridad del aparato  antemano muchas gracias


----------

